# twistin a fattie w/qview



## roadrunr (Aug 9, 2008)

saturday lunch...beats a ham sandwich any day


----------



## bassman (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks great!  I like your basket weave on the bacon.


----------



## roadrunr (Aug 9, 2008)

lunch is looking mighty fine....pics will be u soon ;)


----------



## roadrunr (Aug 9, 2008)

come n get it .......


















brought it up tp 162 internal (started raining) topped it off with homemade pizza sauce n more mozzarella cheese.....


----------



## desertlites (Aug 9, 2008)

great job-nice weave-points


----------



## supervman (Aug 9, 2008)

So was this your first crack at the "Grothe Weave" ? 

If so any extra tips or pointers? 

HECK of a nice Q job !


----------



## kratzx4 (Aug 9, 2008)

good lookin grub


----------



## capt dan (Aug 9, 2008)

very nice job on that fgatty. I love the weave and the courseness of  the ground meat. Did you gring it yourself?


----------



## roadrunr (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks dan...yeah that was actually bulk italian sausage i make homemade. i usually leave 10 lbs or so uncased when i make sausage. it's good for pizza or with scrambles eggs, and fatties of course. ;)


----------



## ronp (Aug 10, 2008)

SWEET, that weave is cool.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks great from here. Nice work.


----------

